# HD TV to 3D TV



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it possible to open up an HD TV and upgrade it to a 3D TV,

Im not sure how TV's work so just wondering if a TV has a basic Graphics card that can be replaced!?


Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

IMHO: zero chance.

If you do decide to open your Tv, take extra precautions as there can be high voltages lingering.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't open up a TV.
End of!!
Capacitors can hold a lingering charge even after turned off, these can easily be enough to kill you!

Just a friendly warning :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To upgrade you buy new. The only user replaceable part in any TV is the bulb if it's rear-projection.


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

no bother,


cheers guys, was just my brain ticking away trying to think of ways of not having to fork out a fortune for a 3d tv :laugh:


----------



## check_up (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought a Samsung 3D Tv, the PN58C8000. Best Buy had this for $2700 without a Blueray player or 3D Starter Glasses kit. Well purchased the entire system on eBay for $2400 with a free Blueray and starter kit plus Free shipping. I believe it is still available. I like the 2D to 3D conversion whereas you can watch reg TV programs and DVD movie in 3D. It is a great Tv and would recommend getting a Plasma TV for any 3D watching. Another great feature is the ARC, you can play the audio from the internet TV thru the AV Receiver as long as the reciever has the option also, so the TV speakers are never used. I also use the Logitech Harmony 1100 so all the device remotes are now in the draw.


----------

